
Show HN: Docker's “nonsensical names” as-a-Service - kalata
http://names.doodlebox.eu/
======
kalata
I often find myself facing the second hard problem in computer science (naming
things). So as a Python exercise, I took Docker's random names feature and
made it a web service:

[http://names.doodlebox.eu](http://names.doodlebox.eu)

You get one name by calling the url and up to 30 names as a JSON list if you
append /n to the end, e.g.

[http://names.doodlebox.eu/15](http://names.doodlebox.eu/15)

Code here: [https://github.com/kdoichinov/pynamesgen/tree/web-
service](https://github.com/kdoichinov/pynamesgen/tree/web-service)

Hope you find it useful or at least funny.

